# Old Dusty MF 1240



## Cowboy_Cadillac (May 3, 2012)

First off Hello. I am New to the forum and was wondering if anyone has some good advise on what I need to do or check before starting and old MF 1240 that has been sitting up for the past couple of years. 
This tractor belongs to my wife's grandparents and has been idle and collecting dust for the past 2 or 3 years. Now they won't to see it get some use so it is up to me to get this thing back running and put some well needed hours on it.
Actually they just want me to cut the pasture sence they dont have any animals on it any more. 
The last time anyone tried to crank this thing the battery didn't have enough juice to turn it over more than once. The fuel tank is about half full and who knows when the oil was last changed.

Well thats a start, so let the advising begin.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to TF.com!

OK... For what it's worth, this is what I'd do to the tractor to bring it out of storage.

Reference for parts purchases:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/8/4/845-massey-ferguson-1240.html

Suggest you get a maintenance manual for the MF1240, it will save you time, money, frustration and will pay for itself the first day!

First see if you can get a full charge on the battery, if it's not a maintenance free battery top off the cells with distilled water to the full lines. If it's maintenance free then put the battery charger on it for the suggested duration or until charger meter says full charge. I suggest you get a Battery Tender (smart charger) that will keep a float charge on the battery when not in use, think they even make solar chargers now for remote barns with no electricity. It will make the battery last alot longer! If battery will not hold a charge, then it drained to low for to long and a cell has died:dazed:...time for a new battery!

http://www.tooltopia.com/battery-te...oglebase_18u&gclid=COaQ8OOx5K8CFQhN4AoduR9iCA

Check all fluids!! Antifreeze, engine oil, hydraulic fluid, transmission fluid, steering fluid...heck even check the windshield washer fluid! (That was a joke about the windshield fluid guys!  ). While the battery is charging, go ahead and change the engine oil and filter, been setting up for years and condensation has built up in the engine plus it probably needed an oil change when parked!. Diesel fuel doesn't go bad as quickly as gasoline, I'd be more worried about condensation in the fuel tank....water is bad, unless you are running a hydrogen engine then it's OK. Fuel floats on water so you can disconnect the fuel line to the tank and drain the bottom layer off the tank and see if any has collected over the years. Have a large bucket or three ready! Your choice, I would drain the fuel tank completely and pour in fresh fuel. May want to change the fuel filters before you fill the tank, remember to have fresh fuel handy in a jug to prefill the fuel filters so air will not get into the fuel lines and air lock the system. Priming a diesel engine can be a pain if to much air is in the fuel lines! Clean / replace airfilter elements. Check radiator fins for obstructions, clean off dirt and dried grass with compressed air or water hose sprayer (DO NOT use power washer) from inside out if possible (Wear safety glasses / goggles!!)

Check over the fan belts (adjust if loose, replace if worn), radiator hoses for wear, tear and leaks. Have a grease gun and extra grease tubes, as you work on the tractor and find grease zerks, give them several pumps from the grease gun (wipe the zerks clean of dirt before using grease gun!). Look over the tractor really well, check that wiring harness out really good. For some unknown reason mice and rats love to chew the insulation off the wires? Look for bird / rodent nests and remove from engine compartment, no one needs a brush fire in their engine compartment. Take your wrenches and screw drivers and check tightness on every bolt, nut, clamp and screw you can find...look really hard! Replace any broken or missing hardware! It really sucks when the front axle of the tractor you borrowed falls off while bushhogging! Please don't ask!!outta here

I suggest working the brake and clutch pedals in and out a bunch of times each. Get the parts and fluid moving again. OK chock the rear wheels if not on level ground...wouldn't hurt even on flat ground! Put the transmission in neutral, now try starting the engine. Let it idle slowly for awhile (10-15 mins) to get the oil / coolant flowing through out the engine again!! While the engine is running check all around for leaks, seals or gaskets may have dried out. Repair any major leaks before running engine hard.

I suggest strongly that vehicles, kids, dogs and trees be removed from in front of the tractor just incase the brakes are not working! throttle engine up just a little above idle, put it in 1st gear and slowly release the clutch. Hopefully you're off and rolling! Now before something jumps in front of you test the brakes...several times!! Remember if the tractor fails to stop with the brakes pull the E-brake or turn the engine off quick and let the trans stop you if you are headed for an obstruction. Not good for the trans but better than having a tractor in your living room! If all is good, run the tractor around awhile to get parts moving again. Recheck all fluids again after engine cools down and refill if needed, look for leaks again and repair before using tractor again.

I know this is probably overkill and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few important things. Hopefully there will be somebody along to help you more!

Good luck on your tractor!

SD


----------

